# Erdung an Schutzzäunen



## konstruktion-stz (19 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sollen gerade an einem Schutzzaun eine Messung durchführen um die korrekte Erdung nachzuweisen.

Im inneren des Schutzzaunes findet eine Hochspannungsprüfung statt. 

Das Gitter des Zaunes ist lackiert. Eine Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters konnte an den Stellen gemessen werden,
an denen wir den "Lack" entfernt haben.

Nun möchte der Kunde wissen, was passiert den, wenn die Hochspannungsprüfung durch einen Fehler auf das Gitter überschlägt
und dann jemand an den Zaun greift.

Unserer Meinung nach hätte der gesamte Zaun nicht lackiert werden dürfen, um eine durchgängige Verbindung der Erdung zu gewährleisten.

Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal mit einem ähnlichen Problem befassen müssen.

Wir sind uns nicht sicher, ob es ausreicht wenn die Erdungsmessung nur an den freigekratzten Stellen möglich ist.

Für eure Tipps und Infos wären wir sehr dankbar.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## weißnix_ (19 Dezember 2018)

IMHO passiert garnix.

Wo durch den Überschlag die Isolierfähigkeit des Lacks überschritten wird leitet der Zaun ab in Richtung Erde.
Der Anfasser hat Erdpotential und ist gegen den Zaun durch den Lack isoliert. Da der Zaun aber auch Erdpotential hat passiert nix.

Ist im Prinzip wie mit lackierten Gehäusen.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Dezember 2018)

Wie weißt man bei einem lackierten Gitter nach, daß alle Gitterteile geerdet sind?
Was passiert, wenn ein Gitterteil nicht geerdet ist?

Harald


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht ist dieser Schutzzaun mit seinem "Abstand zur Gefahrenquelle" die falsche Wahl. Wenn die Hochspannung überschlagen kann, dann würde ich niemandem am Zaun stehen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Wie weißt man bei einem lackierten Gitter nach, daß alle Gitterteile geerdet sind?



An einer Stelle den Lack mit der Messspitze wegkratzen und Messung durchführen. Wir haben kaum
lackierte Schutzzäune ( üblich Edelstahl oder verzinkt ), nur wenn der Kunde es wünscht.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (19 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten. Bei der Auswahl des Zaunes sind wir uns auch nicht ganz sicher.
Der Rahmen des Zaunes ist aus Aluprofil. In das Profil sind "Klammern" eingebaut die beim Einbau das
Gitter mit dem Rahmen verbinden sollen. An den "lackfreien" Stellen ist eine durchgängige Schutzleiterverbindung auch messbar.


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sucram70 (23 August 2021)

Moin,

ich hoffe, ich darf meine Frage in diesem Topic stellen, die Suche hat nichts ergeben.
Gibt es eine Vorschrift, dass eine Schutzumzäunung um eine Anlage generell geerdet werden muss ?
In unserem Fall sind lediglich Türschalter mit 24V Spannungsversorgung an den Türen verbaut, der Zaun besteht aus pulverbeschichteten Metallpfosten und angeschraubten Metallgitterfeldern.

Sonstige Verbindungen zu Maschinenteilen bestehen nicht.

Danke


----------



## Captain Future (23 August 2021)

Metall sollte immer geerdet werden.... 
Was spricht gegen eine Erdung ???


----------



## sucram70 (23 August 2021)

nichts, ausser dem Aufwand.
Ging mir nur um die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Metall sollte immer geerdet werden....
> Was spricht gegen eine Erdung ???


DerAufwand ... Bei 100m Schutzgitter um eine Anlage jeden Pfosten, jede Tür und jedes Zaunelement zu erden ist ein riesen Aufwand.
Wir erden die Pfosten an denen elektrische Bauteile verbaut sind.


----------



## Captain Future (23 August 2021)

Muss eine Schutzumhausung oder Schutzzaun an eine Erdung angeschlossen werden? 

In der EN ISO 14120 wird unter Abschnitt 5.13 beschrieben, dass trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, die aus elektrisch leitendem Werkstoff hergestellt sind und in elektrisch betriebenen Maschinen Verwendung finden, als „fremde leitfähige Teile der Maschine“ nach den Anforderungen der EN 60204-1 betrachtet werden müssen. 

Für eine Festlegung, ob eine Schutzumhausung an einen Potenzialausgleich angeschlossen werden muss, ist die elektrische Konstruktion darauf zu prüfen, ob eine Gefährdung besteht, die auf Grund des Berührens von aktiven Teilen oder Isolationsfehlern wahrscheinlich ist. 
Besteht die oben beschriebene Gefährdung, so ist die Schutzumhausung in den Potenzialausgleich einzubinden.

Ich denke bei deinen 24VDC besteht keine Gefährdung
Hier ist von einem Hersteller eine kleine Beschreibung dazu.


			https://www.safety-products.de/download.php?index=1&lng=de&folder=products&type=*&id=1735&p=429&t=_blank


----------



## s_kraut (23 August 2021)

Kommt auf die Gefährdungsbeurteilung an..

Uns hat der TÜV empfohlen, alle Metallteile wie Gerüste, Zäune, Bühnen, die in Berührweite der Schaltanlage stehen zu erden und zwar mit dem gleichen Potential wie die Schaltanlage selber.

Prinzipiell jeden Zaun zu erden, egal was in der Nähe ist, macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Gefährdungsbeurteilung an..
> 
> Uns hat der TÜV empfohlen, alle Metallteile wie Gerüste, Zäune, Bühnen, die in Berührweite der Schaltanlage stehen zu erden und zwar mit dem gleichen Potential wie die Schaltanlage selber.
> 
> Prinzipiell jeden Zaun zu erden, egal was in der Nähe ist, macht wenig Sinn.



So sehen wir das auch.
Egal ob nun Erdung oder Potentialausgleich. Bei beiden Themen halt einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen.
Schutzzäune sind heute meist aus eloxierten oder pulverbeschichteten Alu.
Wenn man das wirklich richtig erden will, dann viel Spass.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 August 2021)

> In unserem Fall sind lediglich Türschalter mit 24V Spannungsversorgung an den Türen verbaut


Wenn da die Isolierung von einem oder mehreren Kabeln durchscheuert, könnte es unter unglücklichen Umständen dazu führen, dass ein Türschalter (oder sogar mehrere) über das Metall des Zaunes überbrückt wird. Zumindest bei einkanaligen Schaltern. Bei einer gängigen Installation, bei der der Minus des 24 Volt Netzteils auf PE liegt, fliegt in einem solchen Fall die Sicherung und der Defekt wird gleich bemerkt.

Zum Problem: der Lack stört bei der Schutzwirkung nicht zwingend, der Zaun könnte (je nachAufbau) auch wie ein Faradayscher Käfig wirken.


----------



## sucram70 (28 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn da die Isolierung von einem oder mehreren Kabeln durchscheuert, könnte es unter unglücklichen Umständen dazu führen, dass ein Türschalter (oder sogar mehrere) über das Metall des Zaunes überbrückt wird.


Erstens handelt es sich um Euchner Module mit Profisafeanbindung und zweitens ist die Auswerteeinheit am festen Zaunelement befestigt. 
Da kann nichts scheuern. An der beweglichen Türe ist lediglich der Griff mit dem Riegel.

Daher ist eine Fehlfunktion oder -auslösung ohnehin nicht möglich.


----------



## Matze001 (28 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn da die Isolierung von einem oder mehreren Kabeln durchscheuert, könnte es unter unglücklichen Umständen dazu führen, dass ein Türschalter (oder sogar mehrere) über das Metall des Zaunes überbrückt wird. Zumindest bei einkanaligen Schaltern. Bei einer gängigen Installation, bei der der Minus des 24 Volt Netzteils auf PE liegt, fliegt in einem solchen Fall die Sicherung und der Defekt wird gleich bemerkt.
> 
> Zum Problem: der Lack stört bei der Schutzwirkung nicht zwingend, der Zaun könnte (je nachAufbau) auch wie ein Faradayscher Käfig wirken.


Genau dafür ist doch die ganze Zweikanaligkeit mit Kurzschluss und Querschlusserkennung gut. 
Und wer dem nicht traut nutzt die Testfunktionen die das öffnen und schließen der Tür überprüfen und erst
dann den Abschaltpfad freigeben.
Über einkanalige Sicherheitsschalter sollte sich hier niemand mehr Gedanken machen,.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## s_kraut (28 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Über einkanalige Sicherheitsschalter sollte sich hier niemand mehr Gedanken machen,.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Hm naja einkanalige Namur-Sensoren sind schon was Praktisches, grad im Ex-Bereich.
Darf ich sogar unter Spannung ein- und ausstecken. 

Und die Diagnosemöglichkeiten sind mindestens so gut wie bei einem zweikanaligen Schalter:
- Kurzschluss
- Querschluss
- Kabelbruch

Einziger Nachteil ist, ich kann sie nicht in Reihe schalten.


----------



## Matze001 (28 August 2021)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hm naja einkanalige Namur-Sensoren sind schon was Praktisches, grad im Ex-Bereich.
> Darf ich sogar unter Spannung ein- und ausstecken.
> 
> Und die Diagnosemöglichkeiten sind mindestens so gut wie bei einem zweikanaligen Schalter:
> ...


Ex-Schutz (ATEX) ist ein anderes Feld als Maschinensicherheit.
Es gibt bei Namur-Sensoren die verschiedensten Sicherheitsfunktunktionen.
Von doof bis hin zu intelligent.
Man muss immer die Trennbarriere dazu betrachten.
Nur weil irgendwo Namur draufsteht, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das Ding sicher ist.


----------



## Elektriko (29 August 2021)

Ich lese manche Nachrichten nicht mehr 🤷


----------



## s_kraut (30 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ex-Schutz (ATEX) ist ein anderes Feld als Maschinensicherheit.


Wäre cool wenn man immer nur eins von beidem hätte   


Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Namur-Sensoren die verschiedensten Sicherheitsfunktunktionen.
> Von doof bis hin zu intelligent.
> Man muss immer die Trennbarriere dazu betrachten.
> Nur weil irgendwo Namur draufsteht, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das Ding sicher ist.


es kommt auf die ganze Kette drauf an.


----------

